

The End of Tangible Media is Clearly in Sight - bhc3
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2008/11/the-coming-end.html

======
bhc3
It won't happen by 2014. Need to cycle through the Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and
Millenials before this is a reality.

